# Fish and tank problem



## Guest (Jul 6, 2005)

Sunday afternoon I became the new "adopter" of a rather large plecostomus and a red tail shark(Red fins, black body). They told me they where about 5-6 years old. They also gave me their tank, broken down with no water in it. Everything had to be cleaned because the equipment was just nasty. 
Right now they are in my other 10 gallon tank, which is now SUPER crowded. I had a community of about 7 or 8 little fish, and now the two big fish are in there. I need them out of there ASAP. 
Right now, I have their tank set up with about 70% already cycled water from my other tank and the water they where transported in. The rest is purified water. I also added some AmQuel+. It's been filtering for a little over 24 hours now. pH is good, bubbles are going, temp is good.
So, would it be alright to put the two in the new tank since most of the water is good fish water?
How hardy are the two? I know the pleco will survive almost anything, but I'm more worried about the shark.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sell them to a pet store or somebody who has the room for them. A 10 gallon tank isn't nearly enough room for them. You would need a 55 gallon tank for them to prosper.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

what size is the tank the ppl gave you? and i would say they have a better chance to survive in the other tank... granted its a good size then being crammed in a small tank... from everything ive heard (and if im wrong ill be corrected) you will just have to do frequent water changes to keep the lvls down till your tank does cycle and the cycling process will take longer... you could put some filter media from your 10 gallon in your other tanks filter to jump start things a bit.

oh and a side note... does the shark have all red fins or just the tale... if its all red its a rainbow shark not a red tail, which i think actually gets bigger then a red tail.

Edit: yeah i saw the words "other 10 gallon" as in they came from a 10 gallon and then i saw the 10 gallons in your signature... get rid of them... they need more like a 55


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2005)

I didn't think he was a red tail. Didn't make sense that all his fins where red, not just the tail.
I know...When I was asked to take them, I thought they where ALOT smaller than they actually were. The pleco can stick on the very top of the tank and it's tail can almost touch the bottom. I'm suprised they lived so long in such a small tank. And by looking at the condition of the equipement, it wasn't cleaned alot. They had given me the 10...This wasn't my doing. 
My parents have a 55 which is in the middle of cycling. I could probably give the two to them once the tank is finished. Or just buying the 100gallon kits since they sell for about 150. I feel bad leaving them in such a small tank but I really wanna keep them  *Sigh*.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

IMO, a 55g is pushing it for the pleco if it;s a common pleco, they will grow 18'' to 2 feet in an aquarium, and I said I would never buy+another one for the fact they are Super poop machines and just wreck the decoration & plants of a tank when they start to get bigger.
You can find really kewl plecos that are not large fish, ranging from 4-6/7 inches when grown.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

XNeurotica said:


> I didn't think he was a red tail. Didn't make sense that all his fins where red, not just the tail.
> I know...When I was asked to take them, I thought they where ALOT smaller than they actually were. The pleco can stick on the very top of the tank and it's tail can almost touch the bottom. I'm suprised they lived so long in such a small tank. And by looking at the condition of the equipement, it wasn't cleaned alot. They had given me the 10...This wasn't my doing.
> My parents have a 55 which is in the middle of cycling. I could probably give the two to them once the tank is finished. Or just buying the 100gallon kits since they sell for about 150. I feel bad leaving them in such a small tank but I really wanna keep them  *Sigh*.


a 100 Gallon tank only costs $150??? get me one


----------

